# Разное > Курилка >  Подскажите пожалуйста

## fimys

Доброго времени суток. Решил строить дом из бруса. И нашел тут один сайт Пиломатериал сухой завода, который является поставщиком пиломатериалов. Что скажете? Стоит у них делать заказ?

----------

